# My final decision... I choose HSU



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

After debating on which sub/dual sub setup to choose I ended up deciding on a single VTF-15H MK2 Subwoofer for now. Price is $1,008 shipped to my door. I know I have the NHT's which will seem tiny next to this sub however with focus on moving toward Golden Ear Three model main speakers and their XL center I think the HSU sub will be a better fit for the Golden Ear speakers down the road.

Budget means I can only afford one right now but I have plans to add a second to my room come the end of this year. Ultimately having dual VTF-15H MK2's over dual PB-2000 I think will give me much better low end extension in my room of ~2900cf. 

I think this decision reinforces my buy once scenario I'm trying to live by.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Well at checkout I changed my mind. I figured the smaller footprint of the VTF-3 MK5 and minimal performance loss will be better. Besides dual VTF-3 MK5 will hopefully rock my room to make anyone happy watching movies at my place.

$888 shipped to my door and now all that is left is getting my speaker stands built and getting the projector shelf installed and the general hookup and then of course the screen. I'll be fully operational here in a few weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, that should make people happy. Personally I would have stayed with the VTF-15H MK2 simply because of the higher output at 15Hz but you will still be happy Im sure. The VTF-3 MK5 runs out of steam at 18Hz


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, that should make people happy. Personally I would have stayed with the VTF-15H MK2 simply because of the higher output at 15Hz but you will still be happy Im sure. The VTF-3 MK5 runs out of steam at 18Hz


Even w/ duals?... I mean would I really miss the difference. I was mainly comparing the sealed performance levels posted and the graphs when overlayed for the sealed where pretty much on par of eachother. I don't think when sealed either will be a big difference for music...

now for movies yes I can see the other being a bit different. 

You really think it'll make a huge difference with movies?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In movies yes, that extra level below 20Hz is really where it counts. For music your fine with even one of the The VTF-3 MK5
Adding more subs wont give you more below the subs limit so in the case of the The VTF-3 MK5 its limit is just below 20Hz even if you had 5 of them your still not going to gain anything below that.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> In movies yes, that extra level below 20Hz is really where it counts. For music your fine with even one of the The VTF-3 MK5
> Adding more subs wont give you more below the subs limit so in the case of the The VTF-3 MK5 its limit is just below 20Hz even if you had 5 of them your still not going to gain anything below that.


Thanks for the view point. I talked to HSU customer service with my details and considering I'll be moving to the Golden Ear Triton 3's as my mains and center channel then HSU really recommended that either would be great except just as you mentioned.... below 22hz is where I'll notice a difference. They recommended that for my space both are way overkill but they understood my "wants". With the main speakers being capable he suggested the 15H mk2 as to produce lower frequencies and with the golden ears crossover set to around 40 would be ideal to start.

I think based on what your telling me and what he mentioned and the fact that for movies I need the low end I sent a change request for the 15H MK2 and for my music the golden ears will handle just great subless so I should be able to be good to go for anyway I want to move forward with.

He did say that even with the NHT speakers to set the cross over to around 80-85db and that I should be fine for awhile that they have many customers with the NHT setup and they report great feedback from the sound.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Also he really felt with the Golden ear speakers and my space that I would only need one subwoofer. He said my output will be more then enough. I don't listen to movies at reference level... about -5db to -10db from reference is where I mainly prefer.

I do however like to crank it up when the time to impress calls for itself haha.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang... got an notification that the VTF-15H MK2 shipped out already. Talk about fast!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You'll be Happier with that one anyhow trust me


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> You'll be Happier with that one anyhow trust me


maybe I'll trust you when I order my second haha.

well if it'll even be needed.

Thanks for the help, you've really gave alot of input for me to dial in my decision.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am a big fan of Hsu subs and could be the king of overkill. In my 12x20 room are 4 ULS-15s and 4 VTF-15Hs! Plus a 1998 model Velodyne FSR-18 and two MBMs. 

The VTF-15Hs came out about 6 months after I bought the ULS-15s. While the four ULS-15s do a great job in my room I was curious about how the VTF-15Hs would sound. So, I ordered two of the original VTF-15Hs when they ran them on clearance. I put them across the front wall between the ULS-15s and left them sealed. I was so impressed that I ordered two more VTF-15Hs that I put behind the recliners in line with the two MBMs. To say that I have incredible LFE output is an understatement.

One thing that I am sure you considered is the size of the VTF-15Hs. While they are only about 18" wide, they are quite deep (around 26") and will stick out into your room a bit. Hsu told me that there is no disadvantage to turning the cabinets sideways, with the deep side parallel to the wall. Have not tried that yet, tho.

Again, can't go wrong with Hsus. I am a big time Klipsch fan (since the late 1960s) and am about the same way with Hsu. In an upstairs den, I started with a Parts Express sub. While it started out sounding OK, I kept having plate amp failures. Got tired of all that and put a single ULS-15 in there. Added another ULS-15 to the master bedroom and a VTF-1 to the home office. So, I suppose I should apply for Hsu frequent buyer program, if they had one!!

By all means, consider adding another VTF-15H later on if space and budget allow. That is not necessarily to gain higher output (which it will) but to smooth out the overall frequency response in the room.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Well... the VTF-15H MK2 arrived today... brought it home... manhandled the beast upstairs by myself.... huffed and puffed for 10 minutes to catch my breath...

plugged it in... temporary listening was muddy. one port open EQ2 mode crossover 80 and also set to IN and finally realized it was up too loud. the volume knob is SENSITIVE...

anyway... only minutes of listening but man.... shakes the house haha.

(wife pissed... def not WAF friendly but SOOOOOooo much easier to beg for forgiveness LOL)

give me a few weeks and I"ll be up and running full speed ahead.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Bmxer241 said:


> Well... the VTF-15H MK2 arrived today... brought it home... manhandled the beast upstairs by myself.... huffed and puffed for 10 minutes to catch my breath...
> plugged it in... temporary listening was muddy. one port open EQ2 mode crossover 80 and also set to IN and finally realized it was up too loud. the volume knob is SENSITIVE...
> anyway... only minutes of listening but man.... shakes the house haha.
> (wife moo... def not WAF friendly but SOOOOOooo much easier to beg for forgiveness LOL)
> give me a few weeks and I"ll be up and running full speed ahead.


Glad you quickly found the volume control was set to high and corrected it, some people never figure out the volume control on subwoofers.
It's not necessarily intuitive that loss of dynamics, impact, and sounding muddy are the result of having the gain being set to high.
I have helped a few of my coworkers tune their surround systems and every one of them started out with the AVR auto cal having the sub channel set to maximum attenuation.
I had to argue with each one about turning the sub down until the AVR could actually set the subwoofer SPL to match the speakers.
Two of them just wanted to hear the thump (I hate thumpity thump subwoofers) and I figure at least one of them turned the sub volume back up before I got out of his neighborhood. The second guy at least agreed to listen to it for a week before adjusting anything. He was evasive about it when I asked so I figure he went back to his old ways too.
The third guy and his wife were thrilled with the balanced sound, every once in a while he still talks about how pleased he is that he does not have to adjust the sub volume depending on what the program playing is.

You have a killer sub, I am confident you are going to get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks...

and yes... the thing has to be set to between 0 volume and the 9 oclock position. another thing was it was out of phase (or at least for the material I was listening to).

soon as I did that.... PUNCH PUNCH... it definately helped hide the sub but I'm so sensitive on vibrations I could tell where it was coming from. I need to add a second 

PLUS need to dial it in properly. this is all manual right now.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Man.... this sub is unbelievable. Got it dialed in manually to my liking listening to jazz/classical pieces and then started rocking on it with some metallica then moved to some hip hop...

everything about this sub is just simply impressive. I got the crossover set to 60 and it's perfect and non traceable. the whole room just fills with low end it's amazing. I've never felt the double bass as articulate before. literally could feel the strings vibrating. Never felt hip hop bass as tight as this before.

BTW... for me I have the dial just a hair below 9 oclock, sealed, EQ1 and a Q of .6

Just awesome. The bass CD sample was nice touch also. that first track with 16hz organ has introduced some errors in my home building LOL.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to hear that your happy with the purchase. You will be a testament to spending the money on a good sub will yield great results.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad to hear your enthusiasm. My sound and vision came awhile back, and there is a double review including your new sub. I've been trying to post you a link, but it's not online yet. It's very nice. Btw, I like the triangular ports. Unique.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol just looked. 
http://www.soundandvision.com/category/subwoofer-reviews


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice!

Been happy with it but I do need to start finding the best placement. I was waiting till I got all 5 speakers hooked up before I really worried about it.


----------



## budeliao (Jan 21, 2015)

Was considering dual VTF-3 MK5 HPs, no your comments make me re-consider.

I posted this on the avsforum HSU thread:

"Any advantages of going with 2 VTF-3 MK5 HPs vs. 1 VTF-15h MK2? I've got a room the is about 4800 cu-ft and a little oddly shaped."

Dr. Hsu's response:

"Hoping not to need to go to 2 VTF-15h MK2s, but if I must...
Up to 5 dB more output or more even bass distribution. As I have mentioned before, even bass distribution is not always best. Some spouses do not enjoy too much bass! Under those conditions, best to seat the spouse in a bass null and you sit in the optimal bass seat."

Maybe to be safe, go the dual VTF-15h MK2s...decisions, decisions...:help:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Tony had made the comment to me and then after discussing with the HSU customer service my needs and I opted for the VTF-15H MK2 only because I want the deepest output possible for movies. I only have 3,000 cu-ft and regardless will add a second 15H MK2 sub to help with output but also even the response out. The HSU team thought it would of been overkill but to me having the available headroom is a good thing.

The sub is a decent performer. I barely have it running in my setup to where it just adds a touch of low end without localizing.


----------

